# Sticky  You can find the gallery...



## tworail

at the following URL:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/


----------



## niceguy

Hey i think this is a super feature, thanks!


----------



## tworail

Thanks. Do you have any pics to upload? I am always on the lookout for prototype pictures.. what part of the world are you posting from?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Hey Tworail, is there any way to make like a folder or something like that in the picture gallery so that each person's images could be grouped together?


----------



## alfalfa

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

Yup. When you upload, you are given the option of where you want to put the photos - try it out and see, and it should work out the same way it did for me.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


> Yup. When you upload, you are given the option of where you want to put the photos - try it out and see, and it should work out the same way it did for me.


Wow, I must have been blind when I uploaded my photos...

But I just tried to create a gallery and it gave me this error with both images I tried to upload - _Your image is too small. The minimum dimensions for this type of image in this category are 0 x 0_...


----------



## tworail

I've seen this error too.. really annoying and I need to fix.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


> I've seen this error too.. really annoying and I need to fix.


LOL 

Well, I just tried again and it worked, so now I have a gallery of my own, I just need pictures to fill it


----------



## ntrainlover

Now that I know this I am going to make a gallery.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I have photos to upload, but they are too large!...the dimensions are: 3,072 x 2,304!!


----------



## Boston&Maine

B.C.RAIL said:


> I have photos to upload, but they are too large!...the dimensions are: 3,072 x 2,304!!


LOL, those are huge... You can use "Gimp" to shrink them; see the fourth post in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=452&highlight=avatar


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I found a solution to my large photos, I used my paint program and resized them by half :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

I use paint also, and reduce from 35 to 20 .Recently I just use 20 so actually I reduce it by 80 per cent. 20 is good enough but sometime I need 30 for clarity.

BC I like the Logo Avatar:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yes, the paint program is great for resizing!!:thumbsup: When I pull up the resize tool, it says 100% at start, then I put it down to 50%. It brings a 3,072 x 2304 picture to 1,536 x 1,152 , vertical and horizontal.

Thanks T-man I'll be switching it often to have variety I have a few linded up for my avatar! Specificly for BC Rail.


----------



## tworail

Hi guys,

Sorry about the resizing problem.. there used to be some software that would do it automagically when you uploaded your pics, but it didn't work too well so we couldn't use it.

You will have to get in the habit of resizing 

John


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Oh, Don't worry John, I like a little challenge I was surprised by how big my camera made the photos!!

-Colin


----------



## radfan

I have over 1,000 pics of my models, can I just post a link to the relevant folders that are on another site or do I need to upload them here?


----------



## bradimous1

photobucket does a fine job at resizing as well


----------



## Chet

*Adding a gallery*

I have two galleries which are apparently full because I can't upload any more pictures to them. I tried to create another gallery and get a message that there are no pictures in the gallery and can't upload any pictures into it. ???? Wassup ???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The gallery feature has been broken for a long time, and so far I've been unsuccessful at getting it fixed.


----------



## dee.and.dude

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The gallery feature has been broken for a long time, and so far I've been unsuccessful at getting it fixed.




Unfortunately, just tried the link to the gallery, and it just keeps reloading 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrenalineJackie

Thank you for the quick link!


----------



## wvgca

seems to work fine today for me ?? oh well ..


----------



## T-Man

The Gallery has been modified to a thread. Pictures were easily inserted into posts. Now it is just another thread.


----------

